# mangrove monitors



## spotsdad (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

I don't see too much talk about monitors on here. I just bought a baby mangrove monitor (he/she is so adorable) I know it won't stay small and adorable though. I have been varying his/her diet for the couple of weeks I have had him/ her. This isn't my first lizard so I did do my researchbefore buying it. What is the best way to help it with it's skitishness when holding so hopefully when it gets big It will be at least somewhat tame, since when it gets big I would like to let it roam around the house to get exercise occassionally? Sometimes he/she let's me hold him/her without trying to escape and others it trys to get away. He/she likes me to hold him/her when feeding though.

spotsdad


----------



## lauraschram (Apr 28, 2008)

get them used to it when they are cold... ie turn off their heat lamps for a half an hour or so before hand and handle them regularly. cuddles while watching tv are good! makes it much easier and seems to stress the monitor out less (it worked for my spencers)


----------



## spotsdad (Apr 28, 2008)

cool thanks


----------



## Aslan (Apr 28, 2008)

*Spotsdad* - Remember that the more secure the animal feels the more calm it will be...I would suggest that if he is hiding in his enclosure or runs for a hide when you open the enclosure that you leave him be...let him come out of his own accord...

...if he does not feel safe in his own enclosure than he will certainly stress more than is necessary and if he does not have a hide where he can 'escape' from you then he will not feel safe...


----------



## Lewy (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on your new baby. Sounds great. Any pics yet? Would love to see it.

Sue


----------



## spotsdad (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't have any pics yet just moved haven't found my cable to hook my camera to my computer yet, hopefully soon!

spotsdad


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 29, 2008)

Are there any more of those monitors available from the person you bought it off?


----------



## spotsdad (Apr 29, 2008)

I got him/her from a local exotic pet store named Savanah exotics here in Livonia, MI. their phone # is 248-615-0477, email is [email protected]. Alberto the owner has a source he orders them through and said he could have one the next day.

spotsdad


----------



## Retic (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: I think a few people assumed you were here in Australia rather than the US.
Here's mine


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice monitor, boa. Did you raise that from a hatchling? How old?


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 29, 2008)

spotsdad said:


> I got him/her from a local exotic pet store named Savanah exotics here in Livonia, MI. their phone # is 248-615-0477, email is [email protected]. Alberto the owner has a source he orders them through and said he could have one the next day.
> 
> spotsdad



bugger, not in Aus then lol


----------



## Retic (Apr 29, 2008)

No I got him as an adult so the hard work had already been done. I think he is 4 or 5 now. A very placid animal and doesn't object too much to being handled. 



serpenttongue said:


> Nice monitor, boa. Did you raise that from a hatchling? How old?


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 29, 2008)

Mangrove Monitors might have to be next on my list


----------



## herptrader (Apr 29, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> bugger, not in Aus then lol



They are available in Australia. There were some at the VHS Expo earlier this year and I was very tempted... but the last thing I needed was an enclosure building project when I don't have the room etc. etc. From memory they were $2k per pair of $1.2k each.

Varanus indicus are not restricted to Australia in distribution and seem to be widely kept.

I think they are one of the most beautiful monitors around.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 29, 2008)

herptrader said:


> They are available in Australia. There were some at the VHS Expo earlier this year and I was very tempted... but the last thing I needed was an enclosure building project when I don't have the room etc. etc. From memory they were $2k per pair of $1.2k each.
> 
> Varanus indicus are not restricted to Australia in distribution and seem to be widely kept.
> 
> I think they are one of the most beautiful monitors around.



They are beautiful, but i havent seen any sold for ages. Well no ads for them anyway. I was hoping this guy was in Aus so i can harass the seller.


----------

